# What's in Your Firearm Arsenal?



## StreetReady (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm a big gun fan, probably due to my prior military background, but I'm just curious as to what's in everybody's arsenal and what you like about it?

I currently own 3 firearms

Ar-15
Glock 23
Mossberg 500

These are my 3 combat arms. I'm looking into getting an AK type of rifle next because I could always use something bigger than my current .223.

Ar-15 is awesome to me because I know it in and out. Plus the bullets are common everywhere, so it makes it easy to purchase ammo consistently.
Glock 23 is a .40 cal compact handgun. It feels great in my hand, and I haven't had any malfunctions yet with my Glock. Fires everytime, all the time. 
Mossberg 500 is a great shotgun used by all US Military branches. I bought it 2nd hand for 150 bucks and haven't looked back.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jul 24, 2012)

StreetReady said:


> I'm a big gun fan, probably due to my prior military background, but I'm just curious as to what's in everybody's arsenal and what you like about it?
> 
> I currently own 3 firearms
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've got most of your bases covered.  
If you want something bigger than 5.56, you might look into an AR in 7.62.  Same platform you're trained on and used to, lots more punch than an aks 7.62x39.


----------



## kgoffin (Aug 27, 2012)

Styer M9 - a seriously under rated pistol. I was a glock man until I got ahold of this. I went 9mm over .40 because it would be easier for my wife to shoot.
Stevens .12 gauge (bought out by savage in the 1920's) 
SKS 7.62x39


----------



## zDom (Aug 27, 2012)

StreetReady said:


> I'm a big gun fan, probably due to my prior military background, but I'm just curious as to what's in everybody's arsenal and what you like about it?
> 
> I currently own 3 firearms
> 
> ...




Is your AR rated for .556 too or just .223?


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, well, I'm a bit of a gun nut....
My current collection:
Glock 17, 17L, 34, 30, 21.  (first three 9mm, last two 45)
Para Ordnance 1445
Smith and Wesson 638 2" 38spl
Chiappa Rhino 4" .357mag
Smith and Wesson 625 5" .45auto revolver
Smith and Wesson M&P15T 5.56
Keltec PLR16 5.56 pistol
Bulgarian SLR 95 AK47
Patriot Ordnance Firearms 7.62mm (308 AR)
Mossberg 500 (8 shot) with knoxx specops stock
Winchester 1300 20 gauge

I've shot all of my guns except the chiappa and the 638 in competition before.  All work quite well.


----------



## kgoffin (Aug 27, 2012)

Skpotamus said:


> Ok, well, I'm a bit of a gun nut....
> My current collection:
> Glock 17, 17L, 34, 30, 21.  (first three 9mm, last two 45)
> Para Ordnance 1445
> ...



I used to have the Bulgarian SLR as well.  Loved it, but I ended up selling it to buy the Styer.


----------

